# 90718:  When is the eff date of change?



## burksmail (Sep 17, 2012)

I understand there may have been a change in information from the AMA regarding the deletion of 90718 in 2012?  I just re-read the information on the changes for vaccine codes and now do not see 90718 listed.  The article stated that it's best to ask via the AAPC forum as opposed to the AMA website on this issue.  

Is the effective date of the deletion of 90718 7/1/12 or 1/1/13?  Does anyone have the correct information please?   Thanks so much!


----------



## shwetajha_17 (Sep 17, 2012)

Effective: 01/01/1994 and Revised: 01/01/2008


----------



## burksmail (Sep 18, 2012)

*90718 change*

thank you for your reply.  I edited my message as I wasn't clear I was talking about the 2012 deletion of code 90718.


----------



## rebeccandre (Oct 12, 2012)

I found this that addresses your question:

https://www.highmark.com/health/pdfs/pubs/tm-ama-proc-code-deleteions-july12012.pdf

"The AMA has changed the deletion date for procedure codes 90665, 90701 and 90718 from 07/01/2012 to 01/01/2013. The vaccines for 90665 and 90701 are no longer available and procedure code 90718 was causing confusion with 90714. Effective January 1, 2013 code 90714 should be billed for all Td vaccines

Codes being deleted:
90665 - Lyme disease vaccine, adult dosage, for intramuscular use
90701 - Diphtheria, tetanus toxoids, and whole cell pertussis vaccine (DTP), for intramuscular use
90718 - Tetanus and diphtheria toxoids (Td) adsorbed when administered to individuals 7 years or older, for intramuscular use

Use the following code to bill all Td vaccines for dates of service on or after January 1, 2013:
90714 - Tetanus and diphtheria toxoids (Td) adsorbed, preservative free, when administered to individuals 7 years or older, for intramuscular use"


----------



## pammalou (Dec 26, 2012)

*90718-90714*

The 90718 will be no longer billable 1/1/2013 however using the 90714 for all Td is not correct billing if you read the description it states, preservative free.  If you do not have preservative free what are you to use? Otherwise your medical record will be incorrect, immunization record incorrect and billing incorrect.  What a mess!


----------



## pammalou (Jan 24, 2013)

Unfortunately 90714 specifically states "preservative free" If we are not giving preservative free, we are mischarting and not billing appropriately.  This is very frustrating! Help please...


----------

